

Stay Classy, Richard Stallman - blasdel
http://opensourcetogo.blogspot.com/2009/07/emailing-richard-stallman.html

======
SwellJoe
I don't understand why folks make such a big deal out of RMS. He's nutty, has
views widely considered odd, and very rarely compromises or backs down from a
confrontation on any intellectual subject (wrong or right). We _know_ all
that. RMS has never been anything but, to the best of my knowledge.

Why anyone, particularly someone who claims to be "an active and vocal member
of the burgeoning mobile open source community", would ever be surprised by
that is baffling to me. And, yet, about once a month I come upon someone
absolutely flabbergasted that RMS has been "caught" doing exactly what it is
that RMS does.

So, umm, next time anyone feels like getting all aflutter about something RMS
says or does, check the google. You'll find he's said or done it, or something
very much like it, before. He's practically a parody of himself at this point.

Note: It probably sounds like I'm being critical of RMS, along with all of the
people who criticize him. But, I'm actually quite fond of RMS. I think his
existence is a net positive for the world, despite his many (amusing) flaws.
And, I would encourage those who rail against him at least make an attempt to
do as much good for the world during their stay on the planet.

~~~
noonespecial
I'm also monumentally tired of _"Wow. Just wow."_ There are about 5 truly
astonishing things in this world that merit this response. Emailing RMS and
getting a prickly response isn't even worth a Spock eyebrow.

Please file it with "anomalous" and "irregardless" and _let it go already._
Sorry. Pet peeve.

------
zacharypinter
After reading this person's initial post
([http://opensourcetogo.blogspot.com/2009/07/good-gcds-
beginni...](http://opensourcetogo.blogspot.com/2009/07/good-gcds-beginning-
with-significant.html)) and tweets about the keynote, I had a really poor
impression of RMS.

Now, I now have a poor impression of the article's author and a higher
impression of RMS.

I've seen videos and read interviews illustrating the crazy eccentricities of
RMS. He certainly takes the nutty extreme on a variety of issues. However,
this email exchange makes him sound like a person using his crazy persona to
make a few points.

All this said, I'd really hope a video of the keynote gets posted.

